

Speeding up Firefox - dangoldin
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html

======
amoeba
Pipelining and increasing max requests is considered harmful. Please do not
enable these.

Both Mozilla and WebKit discourage this and for good reason.

~~~
trapper
What is the good reason?

~~~
patio11
See:

[http://www.mozilla.org/projects/netlib/http/pipelining-
faq.h...](http://www.mozilla.org/projects/netlib/http/pipelining-faq.html)

 _This obviously has the potential to introduce a new category of evangelism
bugs, since no other popular web browsers implement pipelining._

[http://hubpages.com/hub/Firefox-pipelining-speed-tweak-
may-a...](http://hubpages.com/hub/Firefox-pipelining-speed-tweak-may-actually-
slow-down-your-browser)

URL says it all.

~~~
trapper
The second article notes that for most modern webservers for those not using a
modem (really, they still have those?) it should be faster.

And this: "Firefox will only send a maximum of 8 HTTP requests at a time in
any case" - really? Anyone know if there is a good reason?

~~~
eli
Because most people don't want each client making >8 connections to their web
server at once. Nor would making more connections necessarily be faster.

------
moe
The one biggest firefox speedup that linux users can get is by installing a
Minefield nightly (Firefox 3). It's a night and day difference.

~~~
windsurfer
I tried it and didn't notice any difference. Just saying.

~~~
mikeyur
Download the latest 3.2a with TraceMonkey (Mozilla's answer to Chrome's V8
javascript engine) - it makes a world of difference.

[http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/lates...](http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-
tracemonkey/)

------
rozim
Buried in a comment in the article is a mention of the FF extension Fasterfox
which is nice: <http://fasterfox.mozdev.org/>

~~~
karanbhangui
There's also swiftfox: <http://getswiftfox.com/>

------
loowee
There's also a nice Firefox plugin that you can use to make the pipelining
changes. It's all here. <http://tinyurl.com/dgenbf>

